# Amputee!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my bucks recently got out of his cage, and was running around loose in my mousery. In the process, he got his tail VERY badly bitten. When I caught him again, I knew at once he would lose about half his tail, which he has. The only problem is, the last half inch of his remaining tail is extremely red and swollen, with scabs showing. Should I try to remove the damaged part of his tail, or will I do more harm to him? Should I just let nature run its course? Everything else about him is healthy, he's a good buck and I really don't want to lose him.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Anything that's red and swollen is probably also painful.

From the way it sounds, I'd take him to a vet or euthanize him.

Good luck.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Could be infection setting in? maybe some antibiotics would sort him out


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you post a picture so we can see how bad it is? I've had a rat and a mouse have their tail bitten off halfway and both tails did swell up quite dramatically, but this is just the antibodies doing their thing. The swelling went down and it healed over nicely in both cases with no interference from me required.


----------

